# Gatsby - a transformed hog! (pic heavy)



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Some of you may remember Gatsby's old self, a 'fluffy' boy who originally went by the name of Spyro. His previous family loved him and treated him well, but for some reason he just wasn't keen on exercise and that combined with food on the high end fat wise made him a chubby little guy.

Here's a picture of the day I got him, weighing in at around 685 grams.










I'm happy to report that with a change in diet and a newfound love for running, Gatsby has lost all his fluff! He's actually such an avid runner now that I've had to start reintroducing a higher fat food into his mix. As of bath time today he weighs in at 450 grams.

Here are some pictures from our little venture out in the warm weather today (the first time I've been able to take him outside since he moved in with me) so you can see his new trim shape!

Who's there?









Look at what a different shape he is all balled up! 









This is how outside stated, of course - hiding 









Eventually he let me see his handsome face 









And then he discovered a... what's that? WHAT IS THAT? 













































We posed for a few beauty shots on the way in 


















And all tired out and ready to go home


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Aw, what a handsome boy! And so svelte!  

I love the last picture. It reminds me of a little kid resting on the car ride home after a long day at the fair.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Great pictures! His beauty shots are fantastic!  He looks great, too, good job to both of you for getting that weight trimmed down!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Such a handsome boy.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Incredible! You've done a fantastic job of weight loss with him. (Can you come over and help me loss weight? LOL - only kidding) I love the picture of him looking up at you. So bright and attentive.


----------



## Bits (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow what a difference in weight! He's adorable - and I love the name.


----------



## SammieStyles (Jan 18, 2013)

These pics are adorable  I love the one where he's sitting on the ledge! Such a cutie!

What kind of camera do you have? These pictures are incredible, I love the detail!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks so wonderful! Great job with him. 

(he looks like he could be the twin of our rehome Sebastian, who has a practically identical story - 
before - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... permPage=1
and after - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... =3&theater )


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

High five, Lizard! What a couple of handsome devils we've got


----------



## DaisyMae (Apr 18, 2013)

good job! he looks fanstastic he is one handsome hedgie i may say


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

What kind of food mix did you have him on to loose some weight. Link is a little chunky and I want to stop anything from getting worse.  

Gatsby looks amazing! You did a great job, and the English major in me loves his name as well. :lol:


----------

